# Very Good Turkey Recipe



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Got one breast left,may have to give that recipe a go. Thank's.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Didn't hear nothing yet from the North Zone hunter's.A little cold this morning and frost alert for tomorrow.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

hope to have one in the morning.


joekacz said:


> Didn't hear nothing yet from the North Zone hunter's.A little cold this morning and frost alert for tomorrow.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks great fireline thanks for sharing!


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tagged out. First one came Tuesday and second cam on Friday. Great season, sad it’s over. North zone based on the amount of birds I have seen and heard, I’d say that moving the season back a week last year in the North zone had a positive impact this year since the season was two weeks behind this year I expect next year to be very good as well


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

fireline said:


> View attachment 355675
> View attachment 355677


going to try this over the weekend shot a nice tom today.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

jaybird71 said:


> going to try this over the weekend shot a nice tom today.
> View attachment 358289


Congratulations on a nice bird, hope you enjoy the recipe as much as my family does.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

fireline said:


> Congratulations on a nice bird, hope you enjoy the recipe as much as my family does.


thank you sir. We cant wait to make it looks delicious.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

fireline said:


> Congratulations on a nice bird, hope you enjoy the recipe as much as my family does.


Well Fireline we tried the recipe and I have to say whole family just went nuts over it. Although after I served it I went in the fridge and then I seen the package of chives. So I forgot the chives have to try with the next bird. Thanks again.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

jaybird71 said:


> Well Fireline we tried the recipe and I have to say whole family just went nuts over it. Although after I served it I went in the fridge and then I seen the package of chives. So I forgot the chives have to try with the next bird. Thanks again.



Glad you liked it


----------

